# Neat made in China project



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Saw this slingshot on ebay for under $10 shipped. I thought it had good lines, was solidly made and was interesting.

It is nice in the hand, quite comfy with some heft to it. The clamp band attachment method is super simple and pretty fool proof.

Now the not so great stuff. The bands are a heavy to pull material that I am not familiar with. The pouch is too small for anything bigger that 5/16 imho and the bands are a bit much for that light of ammo. The ridges on the frame do show through the bands to give additional aiming points but I am worried it will cause a tear and I will get hit in the face, unpleasant to say the least. I don't care for the color of the cord wrap and loathe the little gold like charm thingies.

Plans for the future:

Get rid of the ridges on the top of the frame and make it all round and smooth.

Change the cord and cord decorations.

Put a slightly larger pouch on the bands and see what they will really do with some 3/8".


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice looking frame - seen a few of this style around recently.

I was chasing to another member a while ago suggests Chinese tend to favour 8mm - which would explain the pouch size.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Awesome little shooter! *


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I like 9MM.. Naa, but really.. I sued to shoot lead 50cal rounds for muzzle loaders. They were coated in something that's supposed to protect the environment from the lead.. Gander mountain carried them, now I can't find them locally.. I'd take them funny purple things off and throw on some theraband gold..


----------



## NZ_Looper (Sep 14, 2017)

Cervantes said:


> I like 9MM.. Naa, but really.. I sued to shoot lead 50cal rounds for muzzle loaders. They were coated in something that's supposed to protect the environment from the lead.. Gander mountain carried them, now I can't find them locally.. I'd take them funny purple things off and throw on some theraband gold..


Don't underestimate those funny two colours purple flatband, they are big in china and use by lots of shooters atm, i happen to got a set came with a slingshot i order be4 the taper was [email protected] way too long for me so i cut it short to 17cm i keep the 20mm side than retie pouch at 15mm, the pouch may looks small but it dose shot 9.5mm no problem and come to a surprise i get Ave 70+ m/s = 229 fps with much lighter pull than tubes i am starting to love flatbands now..lolz


----------



## NZ_Looper (Sep 14, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Nice looking frame - seen a few of this style around recently.
> 
> I was chasing to another member a while ago suggests Chinese tend to favour 8mm - which would explain the pouch size.


Yes..because Chinese Shooter tend to setup they're sling shot for competitions 8mm may be even a bit too big, i understand some may even use 7mm steel BB and use long drew to get very high speed with as flat as possiable flight paths, also they mostly hunt birds so only 8mm are needed..


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Update. In took off the weird bumps that I thought would tear the band and smoothed out the metal with a file the polished it up. Then I fitted a set of tourniquet bands (3/4") on it with a roo pouch.

I got to shoot it quite a lot today. Conclusions: everything is smooth enough not to cut the bands and the bands are held securely with no slippage. The frame fits well in hand and all. But it is not for me, I can't hit a can with it, it just doesn't settle properly in my hand, I tried a few different hold styles to no avail, just can't connect with it.

Any body want a go at it? let me know, pm is the best way. If you are far away I may not be able to send it as shipping could be prohibitive, sorry.

I have included some pictures.


----------

